# ARP Studs in an 8v



## Rogue Leader (Sep 22, 2007)

Building an 8v "race" motor, using ARP studs. ARP says torque to 80 ft lbs, however thats significantly more than stock head bolts into an aluminum head. According to the Bentley manual. Can anyone confirm this is ok? I assumed to go in sequence 30, 60, 80


----------

